# SIMA



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Who's going to SIMA event next week? who's excited? What are your expectations of the event? Are there any new "game changing" equipment releases this year?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ummm, as I understand it, no one is going. It's all virtual because of the Covid stupidity.

https://www.sima.org/show/home


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Well I mean is anyone going to join virtually.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't worry you won't be missing much...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I got an email reminding me that the "trade show" begins today. Kinda.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I got an email reminding me that the "trade show" begins today. Kinda.
> 
> View attachment 206042


Are you wearing a virtual mask?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you wearing a virtual mask?


No need. I'm running anti-covid-virus software on my desktop.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you wearing a virtual mask?


The real question is...are you wearing one???


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't worry you won't be missing much...
> 
> View attachment 205871


Is that a virtual donation?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> The real question is...are you wearing one???


Is this a rhetorical question?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is this a rhetorical question?


Maybe


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

deleted


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

K, I'll sound stupid. Has anyone actually figured out how to "visit" the trade show? The most I managed to do was "sit at a table" (I think) without being able to actually view anything.


----------

